# ISO help/adivce with cold crab meat dip



## The Princess (Dec 22, 2007)

I cant seem to find my crab dip recipe~I know you use crab meat from the can (6oz) cream cheese, worshire sauce, lemon, but I can't remember what else.  Also how far in advance can I make it?


----------



## Bilby (Dec 22, 2007)

Not familiar with your recipe but I would have thought canned crab and cream cheese should be okay for about four days, depending on how you store it, maybe longer. So you should be able to make it the day before quite confidently.

Personally, I would also consider adding some garlic or tobasco (or mild chilli flakes) and maybe a snipping of chives as well.  Just a thought.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 22, 2007)

Gosh, am also not familiar with your recipe.  But you could add a bit of sour cream. Or mayo.  It makes the dip a bit more liquidy - don't think that is a word - but it should be.

How about some onions?  Could very finely dice, and I mean very finely dice, a sweet onion.  Or add finely diced shallots or scallions.

The scallions would add some color.  Which brings me to finely diced red peppers.

Or forget the peppers and add some paprika.

Just a few random thoughts.


----------



## mark1 (Dec 26, 2007)

The Princess said:


> I cant seem to find my crab dip recipe~I know you use crab meat from the can (6oz) cream cheese, worshire sauce, lemon, but I can't remember what else.  Also how far in advance can I make it?


Just made a double portion for Xmas, it can be done at least 3 days ahead with no problems.
Lots of stuff goes well with this, some I used were grated cheddar, horseradish, dijon and scallions.  We also served it heated as we like it better that way, but cold works.


----------



## midman (Dec 29, 2007)

Throw some mayo in for sure..Also chili powder is nice.


----------



## letscook (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is this one

CRAB DIP 
8 oz. imitation crab

1/2 c. mayonnaise

1/4 c. sour cream

1/4 c. green onions

1/4 c. celery

1/2 t. lemon juice

2 tsp. chopped tarragon

1/8 tsp. pepper

Separate the crab into bite size flakes. Mix mayonnaise and sour cream. Finely chop green onions and celery mix into mayonnaise mixture. Add crab and lemon juice and mix together. Add tarragon and pepper, mix and chill for at least one hour. Serve with crackers or assorted cocktail bread slices toasted.


----------

